# New Engineer on the Tuscarora Railroad



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The management of the Tuscarora Railroad is pleased to announce the arrival of our newest engineer.

Andrew Rylan Strong, born November 28, 2008 at 8:39. Mom, dad, and baby are all doing fine. Senior engineer Suzi seems to be taking things in stride.

Later,

K


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrat's Kevin

Glad to hear everyone including dad is doing ok.

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Kevin 

Only 7 more to go.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Kevin and family.
May he always be blessed with love, faith, and family.
JimC.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me add my congratulations also to the Strong's on the addition to the family.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

That's really great Kevin!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey !! That's great !! 

Congrats..


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Kevin! Have some more, they're small - and awesome! 

Enjoy! 
Matt


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, K. Gllad to hear that Mom, Dad and Suzi are all well. But let's see: baby, family, day job, GR gig, trains. Need any Red Bull?


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice going Kevin. Congratulations, and speaking as a grandpa, Ill bet your dad is pleased too.
Paul


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Great! Congradulations to you and Allison. Future engineer sure, but right now looks like an 0-4-0 with a tender behind.









Terl


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats, Kevin!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats! 

Stan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations. Now let's see how much time you have for modeling...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on a new engineer. Yep looks like train time may be at a premium







Later RJD


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats kevin where is the cigars?


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Kevin!







Another new engineer to "train"!







Tom


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats Kevin!....oh the things we have to be Thankful for!


Your're 1/2 there!

cale


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Like to see the hobby growing!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Kevin, now you will have lots of time for modeling









tom h


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Kevin..... A 3 month old present could be a Airwire 9000 throttle antenna as a puesdo rattle....









Best of everything to your family...


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Kevin! May you and your (now larger) family always share the best in life. 
Chris


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

WooHoo! Congrats Kevin! 

Chas


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Kevin--enjoy every minute


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrads K, hope the little engineer blowing the whistle doesnt wake you up too much at night..


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Congratulations Kevin!!!


----------

